# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring dream elements

## Orphic

I have never had a recurring dream or nightmare, but recently I had a dream in which I recall seeing very clearly a scene that I had seen in another dream I had month ago. This is a place that, as far as I know, does not exist in real life. But I saw it in two different dreams.

I'm wondering if it's a coincidence, or if this second appearance holds any sort of significance.

----------


## Dreamcaster

Well, every image you see in your dreams holds some significance. So yes, the images probably are significant. The fact that you dreamt the same image more then once could mean your mind is trying to convey some message. If you don't mind, could you tell us your dream?

----------


## Orphic

It's not exactly an entire dream, but just one part of a dream. The scene was a concrete road in a forest surrounded by water...what I mean by that is this road was raised out of the water by what I think were wooden pillars, and the only way to access the road was to drive off another road, make the "jump" and hope to land properly on this small wooden dock area. In both dreams I recall a car making this jump, and I do believe both made it across, but came close to falling off the dock.

I have no idea what the significance of this would be, especially since I really do not think this is any sort of real-life place.

----------


## The Cusp

Recurring places are pretty common, or at least they are in my DJ.  But they are never quite identical each time.  It seems they change a little each time, or the more I dream about them, the more they evolve.  For instance, if I dream about a place once and there are girls in bikinis there, then the next time I dream of it, there are zombies, the third time there will probably be zombies in bikinis.  

Many of my recurring places started off as real places that I haven't been to in years.  The memories of those places gets twisted a little, and the next time I dream of it, the twist from the last time is still present. This can keep happening until the original source location is hardly recognizable.

----------


## redisreddish

if anything ever reoccurs in my dreams, its usually a person or event. i might ride a bus to a cave with a giant spider in it, then a year later, i'll do it again. or, a friend might have an object in one dream, then they'll have it again in another. but its usually somethin completly odd like a foam time machine that looks like a little spinner from a game (stupid, yes. don't know why im even botherin to say this.)  :tongue2:

----------


## Dreamcaster

> It's not exactly an entire dream, but just one part of a dream. The scene was a concrete road in a forest surrounded by water...what I mean by that is this road was raised out of the water by what I think were wooden pillars, and the only way to access the road was to drive off another road, make the "jump" and hope to land properly on this small wooden dock area. In both dreams I recall a car making this jump, and I do believe both made it across, but came close to falling off the dock.
> 
> I have no idea what the significance of this would be, especially since I really do not think this is any sort of real-life place.



The only thing i can think of is that the dream is about taking a leap of faith. It could also mean the path your on will take you off the "high road" onto a lower road that isn't as noble. 

It's kinda like that song "I'll take the high road and you'll take the low road and I'll get their before you." I think the song is saying the high road is the noble righteous road and the low road is the immoral road. So the song is saying that the man who takes the moral path will achieve some goal faster then the person who cheats. So maybe your dream is saying that the path your on will take you off the moral path to a path that is morally questionable.

----------

